

How your Web browser rats you out online - lukeqsee
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/05/how-your-web-browser-rats-you-out-online.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
_flag
Although interesting, it's hardly a good tracking method if it can be foiled
by simply installing a new font.

~~~
techiferous
From the article:

"And the EFF found that making tweaks to one's browser in the hope of altering
a fingerprint was largely futile—algorithms could correctly decipher most
fingerprint changes over time."

~~~
pook
<http://www.crimemuseum.org/blog/?p=839>

It turns out that altering your fingertips to become untraceable simply
reduces the sample space to "mutilated fingerprints". The same logic holds
here.

[http://www.ncjrs.gov/App/abstractdb/AbstractDBDetails.aspx?i...](http://www.ncjrs.gov/App/abstractdb/AbstractDBDetails.aspx?id=174240)

